
Equifax has a widely deployed root CA – was it breached too? - curiouslyme
Equifax has a root CA widely deployed which dates back to 1998. Given that they can&#x27;t seem to secure their data, should we worry about them being a certificate authority like this?
======
featherverse
Yes, not because they were hacked, but because their reactions after the hack
have shown their technology department to be wholly incompetent.

